# what is that white thing on they're beak? is it like a birth mark or something?



## lukekerttu

what are those things

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy

They're called "cere" and they're normal--like noses on people.

But like noses on people, they're all a little different.

And on babies, they can seem a little big. But that changes as the rest of the baby grows!

The pigeon seems to be descended from the branch of the dinosauria known as therapods. The closest dinosaur relative to columba livia (the pigeon) seems to be 
Velociraptor--REALLY!

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu

cool they're like miniture flying raptors


----------



## mark.henry

Actually it is called a wattle, the cere is around the eye, really raynjudy you do need to read a few books before giving advice. (please don't take this personal).

yours in sport mark.henry


----------



## raynjudy

Your advice will be given the attention it deserves.

Presently, I don't have pigeon reference books at hand. But I do have a Webster's New World Dictionary. To wit, "cere: soft waxlike membrane at the base of the beak of some birds..."

Perhaps you could contact the publisher and point out their error. I'm a little busy right now.

Nothing personal, mark.henry.

--Ray


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON

I always here it was called a Cere also , I think Wattle is what a duck Has ,mybe because of the way he walks ? Just a thought
keep reading , Your friend in pigeons Walt







PS but what ever it is it sure is on all pigeons even if they dont race .We have a winner


----------



## mark.henry

dear Ray, you said it yourself ''SOME BIRDS'' not pigeons you will note, if you can't take advice of a friendly nature i would advice you not to be so xzenophobic and state in your replys that you only wish to converse with people from the good old US of A.

ya all have a nice day now you hear.

mark.henry


----------



## raynjudy

The attached IS from a reference book, mark.henry. See "cere". Note the word "pigeon". 

******* 
|AnatomyDefinitions 

auriculars (or-rick-yew-lers) n. The feathers that cover the opening for the ear. Also called ear coverts. 
breeding plumage (ploo-midge) n. The coat of feathers that birds tend to display during the breeding season. These are usually brighter and more elaborate than the feathers they wear during the rest of the year. 

cere (sir) n. A fleshy, featherless, waxlike swelling on the beaks of birds such as the pigeon, certain hawks, and parrots. 

colonial adj. Birds that nest in groups or communities as opposed to nesting as an isolated pair. 

contour feathers n. The feathers that cover the body of a bird. 

covey (cuv-ee) n. A small group of gamebirds such as partridges and grouse. 

clutch n. The group of eggs layed by a single bird in a single instance. 

coverts n. Small feathers that cover the base of larger flight feathers or other exposed areas such as the opening for the ear, e.g., auriculars or ear coverts. 

crest n. A projection or tuft forming on the head. Frequently a bird will have a beautiful display of breeding plumage accentuated by a crest. 

crown n. The top of the head. 

down feathers n. The soft, insulating feathers underlying the contour feathers on the body of a bird. 

eyebrow stripe n. A band of color along the top brow, arching over but not including the eye. 

eye stripe n. A rigid line forming from the center of the bill through the eye and sometimes beyond. 

flight feathers n. The slender, streamlined feathers of the wings and tail designed for flight. 

gleaning v. Random foraging for insects and/or seeds to eat. 

gorget (gor-jit) n. A brightly colored patch of feathers under the chin (e.g., the blue-throated hummingbird). 

lore (lor) n. Space between bottom of eye down to the base of the jaw, sometimes eloborately colored. 

molt v. Shedding old feathers for new ones, after the breeding season, and before fall. n. The material cast off from the process of molting. 

pelagic (pa-lajick) adj. Birds that live mainly on the open seas. 

pileated (pie-lee-ate-id) adj. Having a crest that is composed of all the feathers on top of a bird's head. 

plume (ploom) n. Feathers that are larger than those around them and are used primarily for display purposes. 

primaries n. The main flight feathers projecting along the outer edge of a bird's wing. 

raptor n. A bird of prey, such as a hawk or owl, that eats animals larger than insects. 

riparian (rip-pair-e-n) adj. Birds that inhabit the banks of a river or stream. 

secondaries n. The shorter flight feathers along the inner part of the edge of a bird's wing. 

scapulars n. The feathers along the shoulder of a bird. 

spangled adj. Apparent spots on a bird formed by the colored tips of its wings. 

spatulate (spat-choo-lit) adj. Spoon-shaped or shovel-shaped as in the bills of such birds as spoonbills. 

speculum (speck-yoo-lum) n. An iridescent patch of color on such birds as hummingbirds and certain species of duck. 

tertiaries n. The innermost flight feathers of a bird, closest to the body. 

wing stripe n. A conspicuous streak or line of color visible when a bird's wings are open. 

winter plumage n. The set of feathers worn during the nonbreeding season and of course during the winter. 
***********

Anyway, "wattle" isn't mentioned. I suspect the term would surface under "turkey".

To date, I've offered two references. You've offered your say so. I also stated that perhaps, "regonal vernacular" comes into play.

I have British friends. I have friends of nearly all ethnic backgrounds. And I'm disappointed that you are not as good natured as I initially thought









The term "fencing" was offered in fun. Perhaps, you prefer the term, sabre rattling?

And you're right, this forum is open to all; and if you read, you will see that I welcomed
your expertise in the areas you cite.

Dominate the site? That is troubling...

I'll tell you what, let me--and this is not pique on my part--follow suit and make way for those I've been dominating:

As of today, I'll log-off this site for 30-days. But you bloody well field the questions that come here. That would include band indentification for lost birds (find the owner yourself within USA & Canada, and advise the finder and owner at your own expense), nutrition, first-aid, and general inquiries--all responded to in a timely manner.

As of now, You Da Man!









--Ray





|©Copyright 1998-99, Donald Ray Wesley, All Rights Reserved. 





[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 01-31-2001).]


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON

Ray 30 days what in the world would we do without you ?Please tell me your kidding .
You are like the man man here , Oh well there i go for 30 days to i guess . Walt


----------



## JimDan

Pigeons nest nearby. Some, which seem to be slightly smaller than adults, [and it is fledgling, etc season here] have the white bump above beak, twixt the eyes. Some don't. A black one, for example, looks like its cere might be black or even possibly absent? All normal? Just curious. Thank you.


----------



## RaymondSte

mark.henry said:


> Actually it is called a wattle, the cere is around the eye, really raynjudy you do need to read a few books before giving advice. (please don't take this personal)
> 
> .Kind of hard not to take your response personally, considering your snarkyness.
> 
> yours in sport mark.henry


----------

